# Cable-Layer Tyco Resolute on TV



## Binnacle

Freeview channel 38 Quest on "Mighty Ships" programme at 2200z tonight features this amazing vessel and highly skilled crew.


----------



## Pat bourke

Watched this last night. Amazing ship, amazing work very skilled crew. Nice work if you can get it.
Enjoyed program but thought the commentary a bit melodramatic.
Cheers Pat.


----------



## Macphail

*Mighty Ships*



Binnacle said:


> Freeview channel 38 Quest on "Mighty Ships" programme at 2200z tonight features this amazing vessel and highly skilled crew.


Very enjoyable for the old salt, too see how it is done in modern times.

John.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=378474#post378474


----------

